# has anyone tried using sedona, arizona red rocks?!



## heatherrom (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

On a recent road trip i picked up two small red rocks from a rocky bank in sedona arizona. After putting them in my tank the fish are acting a bit weird. There are a few other variables besides the rocks that could be doing this though.... So I was wondering if anyone else has tried using these red rocks?? 
They look gorgeous, it would be a shame to have to remove them.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

On a recent trip north to Show Low, AZ I picked up 5 or 6 rocks that look exactly like the one you have, and have had no problems. They've been in my tank for almost a month now. Unless you picked rocks with some kind of contaminants on them, they should be fine.


----------



## heatherrom (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks!!!!
i adjusted some things and the fish are already perking up


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

How did you clean them and where did you find them? Along the roadside?

The rocks should be fine as long as they were sufficiently cleaned.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

The red pigmentation in Sedona rocks is due to the presence of iron.

I don't know if that's really a problem or not.


----------



## heatherrom (Mar 22, 2010)

The rocks are ok!  Fish have been great. pH is not affected.
I have never been too crazy about cleaning rocks. I have collected rocks from around the country and I usually just do a quick scrub under hot water before puting them in the tank. Have never had a problem in the past 10 years of doing so.


----------

